# Mugsy



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

Any threads on this already?

Raspberry Pi powered auto burr grinder and pour over machine. Very interesting.










http:// Heymugsy.com

£142 to DIY it


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Avoid like the plague

Where is my invergo.......


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

Mrboots2u said:


> Avoid like the plague
> 
> Where is my invergo.......


why would you say avoid like the plague? I think it looks interesting. Excuse my ignorance but what is an invergo?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Iris said:


> why would you say avoid like the plague? I think it looks interesting. Excuse my ignorance but what is an invergo?


https://invergocoffee.com


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

dfk41 said:


> https://invergocoffee.com


Thanks, never heard of that coffee maker, looks great.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Iris said:


> Thanks, never heard of that coffee maker, looks great.


As do lots of concept brewers, but like Invergo, few actually make it to a working product. Invergo got funded, then nothing...


----------



## OhhEnnEmm (Feb 12, 2019)

I love it, looks very quirky and cool!


----------

